# Spezifikation max. Kabellängen



## goela (9. Mai 2003)

Wer weiss, wo ich die maximale Kabellängen (Monitor, seriell, USB, etc.) nachlesen kann?

Und welche Möglichkeit gibt es einen PC über eine Länge von 15m mit Monitor und Eingabegeräten zu verbinden! Lichtleiter? Verstärker zwischenschalten etc.!


----------



## Lord-Lance (9. Mai 2003)

Sali gölä ... 
Also ein Monitor sollte auf eine Distanz von 10 Meter anschliesbar sein. Musst einfach ein sehr gutes und teures Kabel verwenden. Ziemlich sicher brauchst du für 15 Meter länge einen Repeater. Gibt so teile aber keine Ahnung wie viel die kosten. 
Hab schnell ein bisschen in Google geschaut. Unter dem Begriff Maximale Kabellänge findest du sehr viele informationen. 
Gruss aus CH nach CH
Lord-Lance


----------



## Fabian H (9. Mai 2003)

http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/stecker/kabellaengen.html
Allerding: Ausgerechnet die Länge des Monitorkabels ist nicht beziffert...

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&i...imale+kabellänge+monitorkabel&meta=lr=lang_de
Daraus resultierent schätz ich maximal 5 Meter Monitorkabel

//Edit: Zu spät. Mist


----------



## goela (9. Mai 2003)

Ich danke euch für die Antworten, Links!

for swiss-peoples:
"merci fui mo" - hoffe dass man dies so schreibt!


----------



## Robert Martinu (9. Mai 2003)

Also Monitorkabel sind analog - theoretisch ist die Länge unbegrenzt, allerdings nimmt die Signalqualität mit der Entfernung ab. Wie sehr hägt vom Kabel ab (möglichst ein einzelnes Langes, patchwork gibt recht sicher Schatten). 25Meter über ein BNC-Kabel hab ich schon gesehen, allerdings bei recht anspruchslosen Einstellungen.

Keyboard ist relativ unempfindlich.

USB ist fest auf 5m beschränkt, für mehr brauchst du einen HUB pro Segment.


----------



## Lord-Lance (9. Mai 2003)

Aprospos Monitor.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man für 10 Meter ein sehr gutes und teures Kabel braucht ... wenn du länger als 10 Meter machst, kann es da schon mal einen Schatten geben.

Gruss Lord-Lance

PS: Je nach Kanton kann man das so schreiben, bei uns heissts "Merci viu mau"


----------

